# Received an item gone bad in a swap - what to do?



## ThePowderPuff (Apr 8, 2010)

I have received a Prep+Prime SPF 50 in a swap, which seem to have gone bad. It has separated, there is a thin watery liqiud coming out alongside the lotion.

I received it 2 weeks ago, and didn't notice it at first, and thought a little separation would be normal after a long transport etc, so I have allreade left a positive feedback. But after having tried it for a week or so, I am sure something is wrong. It is separated and has a funny smell.

So what do we do now? What would be the right way to go from here?

I am thinking we should reverse the swap, but what do you think? Is it too late after a week or two?


----------



## cazgh (Apr 8, 2010)

Have you mentioned it to the other person you swapped with?


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Apr 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cazgh* 

 
_Have you mentioned it to the other person you swapped with?_

 
Yes and she doesn't know what we should do.


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Apr 8, 2010)

Did you shake it really well before use ?

I have a sensitive nose, when I got mine, smell was the first thing I noticed, but it is ok, nothing wrong with it, just have to shake it really good if i don't use it regurally.

Maybe its the same with you ?


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Apr 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purple_pumpkin* 

 
_Did you shake it really well before use ?

I have a sensitive nose, when I got mine, smell was the first thing I noticed, but it is ok, nothing wrong with it, just have to shake it really good if i don't use it regurally.

Maybe its the same with you ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have shaked it. In fact it seems to get worse when I shake it


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Apr 8, 2010)

Then maybe it has gone wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



When did the swap person buy it?


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Apr 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purple_pumpkin* 

 
_Then maybe it has gone wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



When did the swap person buy it?_

 
Early 2009 she says


----------



## bubbleheart (Apr 8, 2010)

If it were me - I'd probably just dump it and let it go.  Possibly the swapper lied about when she bought it or she kept it in a hot/sunny location - who knows, but I'd just chalk it up as a bad swap.  It would seem like a lot of effort to do a reversal - unless you swapped away some really expensive stuff.  And then I'd just make a note not to swap with that person again - lots of people seem to try to dump their bad/broken cosmetics on other people to get good stuff and 'hope' the other swapper wont notice or be bothered....depends how much of a hassle you're willing to go through really.


----------



## dreamer246 (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey I'm the person she swapped with, and I did not lie about the date of purchase of the product! Who would've known it would go bad after only a year... I'm sure there are people who can vouch for me. I've never had a bad swap/buying/selling experience before. I'm just wondering if a swap reversal should be done, or do I just send her items for compensation. Because the swap has already concluded for two weeks, I'm not sure if a reversal is still the way to go.


----------



## MACPixie (Apr 8, 2010)

If I sent the product that went bad I would probably send something else or purchase the item new for the swapper (depending on how full it was) or send a virtual gift card or PP payment for the 'value' of the swap. 

My feelings are that they sent their items as promised in usable condition, it's not fair they don't receive the same.


----------



## Boasorte (Apr 8, 2010)

^ Agreed, send something else in return


----------



## dreamer246 (Apr 8, 2010)

Sigh, but the items that I have offered her, she does not want/need.

If I have to buy a new P+P for her, I think I'll prefer just reversing the swap. It's the cheapest way to solve this issue, and I'm very broke right now.


----------



## obscuria (Apr 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_Sigh, but the items that I have offered her, she does not want/need.

If I have to buy a new P+P for her, I think I'll prefer just reversing the swap. It's the cheapest way to solve this issue, and I'm very broke right now._

 
Then you should just do that.


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 8, 2010)

I think a reversal seems fair. Or maybe you can just send her a Paypal payment of whatever the item(s) u recieved from her were worth maybe? I think lotions containing SPF expire quicker(6-12months), maybe thats all that happened.


----------



## dreamer246 (Apr 9, 2010)

Yup! And I've only used one of her swap items once (I have way too much makeup lying around), so it's alright, it's practically still in the same condition as when she sent it to me.

I shall keep that in mind about the SPF stuff. Now I'm starting to worry about things turning bad without my knowing. Hmm.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Apr 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_Yup! And I've only used one of her swap items once (I have way too much makeup lying around), so it's alright, it's practically still in the same condition as when she sent it to me.

I shall keep that in mind about the SPF stuff. Now I'm starting to worry about things turning bad without my knowing. Hmm._

 
I also think it's the spf thing. They have a pretty short live.

And don't worry, of course you didn't lie


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, I'm going to be the stick in everyones mud here and say that I disagree.

Katjamo you have had this item for over 2 weeks, and been actively using for over one week and now want a reversal or reimbursement? The fact that used it for a week removes any ground for reversal/compensation IMHO. This swap was FINALIZED the very moment you left the positive token and you definitely cant come back two weeks later and request same. If its bad now then it was bad when you got it and you SHOULD have said something immediately and known what you were swapping for to begin with. 

Its unfortunate that it seems to have turned, but after using it for over a week I would personally question why anyone would continue to use it - one or two uses would be enough to determine if it was rancid or not! And I would not reverse or reimburse myself this far after tokens were exchanged. Swapping doesn't offer a return period or warranty - you need to check and be sure _before_ you token your swap partner because after you token the swap is OVER!

I think Winnie was generous to offer you replacement items from the list as a gesture of _good will_, she certainly wasn't obligated to as I see it. The fact that you didnt want what was there does not warrant grounds for a reversal two weeks after the fact and definitely does not warrant paypal reimbursement either.

You need to be sure you are satisfied with the swap before you token, because other swappers wont be so considerate in accommodating you two weeks later.

Winnie you might just want to check things before you send them as well, just to be sure that everything is OK, and check the shelf life on any emollient/cream based products as well - they can turn a little quicker than others. I'm sure it was an honest oversight! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did you discuss this on swaptawk at all to see what their advice was?


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Apr 9, 2010)

I haven't been actively using it. Would never put a product in my face that has gone bad. I have tried it on my hands a couple of times the last week to be sure it really had gone bad before I claimed anything.

The items offered was not near the same value of the two eyeshadows I sent to Winnie. It was pigment samples etc. Winnie said she didn't want to sent items of the same value.

I am not a member of swaptawk because I don't have 20 tokens, but Winnie is and will ask there.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Well, I'm going to be the stick in everyones mud here and say that I disagree.

Katjamo you have had this item for over 2 weeks, and been actively using for over one week and now want a reversal or reimbursement? The fact that used it for a week removes any ground for reversal/compensation IMHO. This swap was FINALIZED the very moment you left the positive token and you definitely cant come back two weeks later and request same. If its bad now then it was bad when you got it and you SHOULD have said something immediately and known what you were swapping for to begin with. 

Its unfortunate that it seems to have turned, but after using it for over a week I would personally question why anyone would continue to use it - one or two uses would be enough to determine if it was rancid or not! And I would not reverse or reimburse myself this far after tokens were exchanged. Swapping doesn't offer a return period or warranty - you need to check and be sure before you token your swap partner because after you token the swap is OVER!

I think Winnie was generous to offer you replacement items from the list as a gesture of good will, she certainly wasn't obligated to as I see it. The fact that you didnt want what was there does not warrant grounds for a reversal two weeks after the fact and definitely does not warrant paypal reimbursement either.

You need to be sure you are satisfied with the swap before you token, because other swappers wont be so considerate in accommodating you two weeks later.

Winnie you might just want to check things before you send them as well, just to be sure that everything is OK, and check the shelf life on any emollient/cream based products as well - they can turn a little quicker than others. I'm sure it was an honest oversight! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did you discuss this on swaptawk at all to see what their advice was?_


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 9, 2010)

You can join swaptawk with ANY number of tokens if you have a problem that needs to be sorted out.

By your own words you said you tried this over a period of a week - that's _actively using it_, no matter which way you'd like to split the hair. And you've had it for two weeks - you have had plenty of time to determine whether the product was good or not, in fact one or two uses would have told you if it was rancid and had separated and was malodorous, not several uses over the period of a week. 

I still dont believe that Winnie needed to send you the same value as the item in question. She offered those items as a gesture of good will, you already left a positive indicating you were happy with the swap - that token indicates you were also happy with the product!! If you were unhappy you should have said something _immediately_ - not two weeks later, you just cant come back after two weeks in a swap and request a replacement/reimbursement. 

My suggestion would be to join swaptalk and get an opinion there - that might help you settle the matter, but for reference, make sure you are happy with the items you receive next time BEFORE you leave a token; tokening a person _effectively ENDS the swap_.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Apr 9, 2010)

I have requested that on Swaptaw but I have not yet been approved.

And we just don't see this the same way I guess. I really don't see how I should have been able to determine the product had gone bad without getting some out of the tube a couple of times to try it on? The tube is opaque and I really want to be sure that the item really is bad before I claim it.

Considering that Winnie also didn't notice it had gone bad, I think it's understandable that it took me a couple of times and some thourough thinking before getting to that conclusion.

I have received an item gone bad however you put it, and I think a reverse of the swap would be the best way to settle this. 

Ofcourse I should have waited to leave a token. But I still don't beleive that leaving a token is the same as not being able to make a claim about an item gone bad. Sometimes you just don't see things clearly right away. And better to be sure than to make a hasty judgement.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_You can join swaptawk with ANY number of tokens if you have a problem that needs to be sorted out.

By your own words you said you tried this over a period of a week - that's actively using it, no matter which way you'd like to split the hair. And you've had it for two weeks - you have had plenty of time to determine whether the product was good or not, in fact one or two uses would have told you if it was rancid and had separated and was malodorous, not several uses over the period of a week. 

I still dont believe that Winnie needed to send you the same value as the item in question. She offered those items as a gesture of good will, you already left a positive indicating you were happy with the swap - that token indicates you were also happy with the product!! If you were unhappy you should have said something immediately - not two weeks later, you just cant come back after two weeks in a swap and request a replacement/reimbursement. 

My suggestion would be to join swaptalk and get an opinion there - that might help you settle the matter, but for reference, make sure you are happy with the items you receive next time BEFORE you leave a token; tokening a person effectively ENDS the swap._


----------



## LC (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm in agreement with panda. I don't think you needed to test it more than twice to figure out it had gone bad, and especially not over the course of a week. You're very lucky that Winnie has a sense of integrity in making this right, most people would say "Sorry, you left the positive feed back a while ago, you shouldn't have waited two weeks." Since Winnie is willing to do something about it, then I think reswapping it is the best idea. She should not need to buy a completely brand new item and send to you


----------



## dreamer246 (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks Panda, for standing up for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have posted on the swaptawk forum. So far the few people who have replied seem to suggest a reversal.


----------



## MACPixie (Apr 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_Sigh, but the items that I have offered her, she does not want/need.

If I have to buy a new P+P for her, I think I'll prefer just reversing the swap. It's the cheapest way to solve this issue, and I'm very broke right now._

 
If you have offered other items and she's declined, I think reversing the swap is the only way to solve it. 
If I were in that situation, I'd probably just let it go and B2M the spoiled product.


----------



## Kragey (Apr 9, 2010)

I usually recommend a reversal. Me personally, I always offer to send the person something else from my list first, and if that doesn't work, then I do a reversal.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Apr 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_Thanks Panda, for standing up for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have posted on the swaptawk forum. So far the few people who have replied seem to suggest a reversal._

 
Thanks for letting me know. I haven't got a reply for ny application for swaptawk yet, still waiting.


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_Thanks Panda, for standing up for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have posted on the swaptawk forum. So far the few people who have replied seem to suggest a reversal._

 
No worries Winnie, people here know me for who I am, I defend the things I believe in passionately, and I dont believe you are obligated to do anything in this situation.

A few more people have posted on ST since you posted and a reversal was suggested and I think you'll find there are as many people (including myself) who also dont believe you are obligated to even reverse in this case. I guess it will be up to you to decide what to do, I have posted my thoughts on both forums and will leave it at that


----------



## dreamer246 (Apr 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_No worries Winnie, people here know me for who I am, I defend the things I believe in passionately, and I dont believe you are obligated to do anything in this situation.

A few more people have posted on ST since you posted and a reversal was suggested and I think you'll find there are as many people (including myself) who also dont believe you are obligated to even reverse in this case. I guess it will be up to you to decide what to do, I have posted my thoughts on both forums and will leave it at that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, I see more people posting on swaptawk stating that I don't have to do a reversal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Panda... Here's a big kiss for you!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Apr 10, 2010)

I am not getting any response from Swaptawk. I wrote thursday and have written again today, but I haven't heard yet. I have specified that it's about a current problem.


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 10, 2010)

Just a question - why don't the 2 of you involved in this swap discuss this on email or private message and come to an agreement that satisfies the both of you?  I certainly understand the need to get feedback from others, I guess I am just wondering why you don't talk directly to each other about this to come to a resolution?

I hope you can end up with a result that is satisfactory to you both.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for all your opinions. I have gotten access to Swaptawk now and will continue there.

Thanks for your opinions, I appreciate it. If anyone else wants to share their opinions, I will still check this thread.


----------



## jazm1n3s (Apr 10, 2010)

I just want to say that I bought MAC Prep & Prime SPF 50 last year, and the product also separated and smelled weird. I was too, concerned at that time, thinking it had gone bad. I tried to shake it, but it still separated.
Then I tried to do some research, and turned out that it's normal, and most people experience the same thing. Most of them thought theirs had gone bad too, and exchanged it at MAC, but found the new one also acted the same. The weird smell is from the SPF.

I'm not saying that the one you received is definitely still safe to use, but i just want to let you know that it's normal. If you try and find reviews of the products, you'll find people experiencing the same thing as you with their brand new one. HTH


----------



## Janice (Apr 10, 2010)

We prefer that members use ST to discuss their differences regarding swap transactions. It is a regulated "safe" environment for users to discuss these issues outside of the community. (that way the parties don't feel slighted on their "home turf" and get great advice from people who are well versed in this)


----------

